# asbestos in fireproof gyproc on a house constructed on 1937?



## inkman (Mar 1, 2011)

do you know if on gyproc fireproof wallboard made in montreal canada on the 30's(around 1937) there is any asbestos?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Only one way to know for sure.......... Have it tested. I've seen it show up in regular gypsum wallboard and drywall compound. ....... and Canada has plenty of asbestos.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

My bets are a drywall from Quebec that is fire proof probably has asbestos in it. The Canadian and Quebec governments are still pushing that crap all over the planet. There is actually a looming disaster in India with all the asbestos they use and the lack of protection they wear. They make a lot of products with it including thin cementitious asbestos roof tiles


----------



## inkman (Mar 1, 2011)

Well thanks guys for your help,and. For my peace of mind I will have it tested


----------



## Schoolhousereno (Jul 6, 2015)

Inkman, Did you have the product tested and what was the result. I am doing a reno to an old schoolhouse likely constructed in the late 20's . I think I have a similar product


----------

